# World Premier 22" EXRS4 (Tunershop)(In Stock)



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

Tunershop is proud to announce the availability of the new *EXRS4 22x9.5 ET50* for *Audi Q7*
Exclusive fitment for Audi A8 currently available through Tunershop *+1 (702) 505-4814* or one of the Resellers listed below
Here some pictures of the first Audi A8 worldwide running the exclusive *EXRS4 22x9.5* all around with *295/35-22 ContiSportContact 2*
































Price for this set shipped *$1999* including all required hardware. _Shipping charges will apply._
For more info please contact one of the following Dealers.
*Tunershop North America* +1 (702) 505-4814
*Tomas Sport Tuning* +1 (510) 235-2350
*Fog City Performance* + (415) 229-3191


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (streetsounds)*

I don't like the look at all, the wheels are too large and the car too low so the proportion looks off. The crashing ride those low profile give probably destroy the raison d'etre for a luxury car!


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_I don't like the look at all, the wheels are too large and the car too low so the proportion looks off. The crashing ride those low profile give probably destroy the raison d'etre for a luxury car! 

As you may noticed the car is parked. You start the car and it raises itself to ride height







Also it has some more features on the electronic suspension then for example the VW Phaeton where you only can select up or down.
The wheels will not give the car a harsh ride. You will not even notice the difference as the car comes stock with 20" so maxing on 22" aftermarket is in the ballpark for the A8.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (streetsounds)*

Why is the "ridiculous" so sought after these days. I would probably like them better on a Q7 or Toureg.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (streetsounds)*

I'm inclined to disagree with streetsounds re the ride on 22" wheels. I've done quite a bit of playing around with low profile tires, and 35 series tires do ride very harshly and tend to be noisy too. Standard wheels on the A8 are 18" with 19" as a popular option. The S8 rides on 20's and is quite harsh. It's news to me that the suspension on the Audi "collapses" when parked - does that car have a modified control unit? All the other A8's I've driven maintained their ride height when parked, just like the Bentley and Phaeton which use the same air spring units. It is possible to lower the car with program modification but then it remains low when driving. 
Large wheels like these are pure and simple a style issue and do not improve the performance of the car for daily use. There are many downsides to consider:
Increased unsprung weight = ride penalty + suspension stress
Extended center of rotating mass = reduction in accelerative and braking performance along with reduced fuel economy.
Tires are substantially more expensive.
Ride is harsh and rims more subject to damage from potholes and the like.
The brakes look tiny behind those wheels! Like a Honda!
All in all I think the wheel style is attractive but give em to me in 18" for a real nice look and good function.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (Gobuster)*

I agree. Save that crap for Unique Whips. Function comes first.


----------



## Fog City Performance (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_Why is the "ridiculous" so sought after these days. I would probably like them better on a Q7 or Toureg.

Here you go. As we had several inquires here some pics off the wheels on the Audi Q7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fog City Performance (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (bryanb5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryanb5.5* »_I agree. Save that crap for Unique Whips. Function comes first.

Well I agree to a certain extend and we cannot make everyone happy. Said that the fact we sold about 8 sets for the A8 and had inquires from several different countries after the post, I assume some people like the setup.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (Fog City Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fog City Performance* »_
Well I agree to a certain extend and we cannot make everyone happy. Said that the fact we sold about 8 sets for the A8 and had inquires from several different countries after the post, I assume some people like the setup.


They look good on the Q7. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (bryanb5.5)*

$2g's for 22's w/tires...not bad


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Do they come in 20's?


----------



## Fog City Performance (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (alex911s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex911s* »_Do they come in 20's?









Not at this point. However 20" are to be available soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_I'm inclined to disagree with streetsounds re the ride on 22" wheels. I've done quite a bit of playing around with low profile tires, and 35 series tires do ride very harshly and tend to be noisy too. Standard wheels on the A8 are 18" with 19" as a popular option. The S8 rides on 20's and is quite harsh. It's news to me that the suspension on the Audi "collapses" when parked - does that car have a modified control unit? All the other A8's I've driven maintained their ride height when parked, just like the Bentley and Phaeton which use the same air spring units. It is possible to lower the car with program modification but then it remains low when driving. 
Large wheels like these are pure and simple a style issue and do not improve the performance of the car for daily use. There are many downsides to consider:
Increased unsprung weight = ride penalty + suspension stress
Extended center of rotating mass = reduction in accelerative and braking performance along with reduced fuel economy.
Tires are substantially more expensive.
Ride is harsh and rims more subject to damage from potholes and the like.
The brakes look tiny behind those wheels! Like a Honda!
All in all I think the wheel style is attractive but give em to me in 18" for a real nice look and good function.


The Phaeton will sit when you turn the engine off. Air is released from the suspension pillars as the car goes into a resting state.
I don't like the kit above at all. Nobody should modify an A8 except Quattro Gmbh.


----------



## ebutz07 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: World Premier 22" EXRS4 (streetsounds)*

looks hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

